# skunks & meerkats



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

i often tell people, that snuff likes her car trips out, and travels mostly on the back parcel shelf unless she has come forward for a cuddle 

but its always been hard to get pics, normally once i stop the car, she knows she gets to come out, so is up and off the shelf and waiting on the back seat to come out (she gets miffed if we have stopped for petrol, as she does not get to come out lol.. she comes and stamps and huffs on the shelf then, glaring at me stood outside the window!!)

and trying to takes pics, whilst driving, is not always very easy!!! especially when she is behind you!

so after showing rory how to work the camera the other day, whilst out on gremlin runs, i finally managed to get some pics!

as you can see.. she is quite relaxed and chilled out !! had forgotten how wet it was that run! this was going through Wales tho, so its hardly suprising it was raining lol..




























and a short video clip, scuse the focus, the camera was struggling a bit!



i do get people pull alongside and wave and smile.. never sure if they are people who may have seen her pics on the www, or if they are just general people enjoying seeing her, when i stop for petrol tho, its not uncommon to come back and find she has an audience wanting to meet her!

meerkat pics and vid to follow in a bit!!

N


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

:lol2: I bet people driving past think "thats a funny looking dog"


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

Very nice indeed i love that skunk

so much better in the flesh mind !


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

I just hope you never have to break hard, she could be seriously injured.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

lol Si.. or a fat ferret yeah.. Elsie is starting to come on rides now too 

(she is this one..)










anyway... just a few of the meerkats... i was trying to get one of the female yawning... took a while, but i did get one in the end! here tho, are some of the others i took

smile for the camera!










"hey, hon.. that daft human with the camera is back..."










"oh oh, best have a bit of a wash and brush up"










"ooh thats nice... up a bit.. down a bit..."










"ok, and now..."










"Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn"

(yey! i got it finally!!)










this last, is another short video, when i first went in the pen.. all was quiet, with the two asleep in their "den" which as you can see is a pile of concrete blocks with holes in, leading into a double story nesting chamber.. its amazing what you can do with some old paving slabs and a few blocks lol.. they seem to like it anyway!

the daft noise, is the sound i make to call them, they both know the call and come bombing out when they here it, they are not quite sure of the camera tho as you can see!

the background cheeping btw, is some chicks we are rearing for layers and the pot... noisy buggers they are!



N


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

:lol2::lol2: Sorry, but i couldnt stop laughing at you and Rory talking on that video. :blush:


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

lmfao 'Snufffllleee' hehehe ahhh cool vids, although your odd noise seems to work on cats too as one of them's now climbing over me and the laptop because of it - hmmmm

Rach


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

Fixx said:


> I just hope you never have to break hard, she could be seriously injured.


Nice pics but I thought that as well pet carrier :idea:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

FreddiesMum said:


> Nice pics but I thought that as well pet carrier :idea:


you might just as well say the same to all the people who travel their dogs in the back seat, or boot.. 

if she was in a carry box, and i was in a crash situation, she risks being injured also, just as i would risk it too.. 

and needless to say, animals i carry for others, don't tend to run loose round my car.. could be a bit awkward getting a gecko out from under the seats, or a snake from within the paneling.. or a monkey from the arial mounting.... 

Nerys


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

We all have our own way of doing things and I didn't mention any other animals!


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

we do indeed.

its does piss me off tho freddies mum, as i know Ray travels his dog loose in the car, or at least he did when he used to turn up at my friend Jo's house a few years back

he just likes to take any opportunity he can to have a dig at me.. his sanctimoniuos attitude does get up my nose at times! 

as much as Snuff could be hurt if i braked hard, so could his dog, if he still just lets it jump and ride in the back seats, or sit in the footwells...

he just likes to come on my posts, or wait on something rory or i say, and then get in there and shit stir. well, what comes around etc etc etc.

bit like whomever is contributing to spreading rumours about us giving the uk skunk population coccidia, _(can't think who i mean there eh!)_ despite us having paid for ours to be tested and had them come back clear... there is a nasty little ring of bitter people trying to spread lies and shit stir... clearly they have nothing better to do than whinge and gripe about things.. half of them are working with rumours from before their time, and biased only to one side. its nice to know they have important things in their own lives to be getting on with.. NOT..

N


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Bless Snuff - I would like to see you try and get her in a carrier for any journey hun - she would not be best impressed I doubt!!

With regards to the rumour about hte coccidia I would like to also mention to those who still bear doubt on Nerys' words on this - I bought our skunk from Nerys and Rory and she has been fully tested for coccidia thanks to the rumour mongers (you can pay me back the cash it has cost if you so wish!!) and she has no sign of ANY problems whatsoever and my vet is totally happy that the rumours are just that - someone bearing a personal grudge in whichever way they can.

Also to add - our skunk travels in the car not in a carrier or restrained in any way and she is very happy to do so. She curls up on my lap or on the back seat and stands more chance of being injured in a carrier than she does loose - at least loose she stands a chance of escaping injury should we ever have an accident.


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

nerys ive been trying to send u a pm but ur inbox is full


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Nce Pics and videos.
Why would somebody start a rumour like that? maybe there was a missunderstanding?

Seems quite a random thing to start chattin about for no reason, do skunks often get that coccidia?


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Oops- error!!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i have a skunk living right below the floor boards where i am sitting right now. it sprayed the dog last week.... what a mess!! it comes out at night and raids the trash. we were out the other night watching it.... then it went under the house... not a care in the world..... we just have to watch our step at night.


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

they look luuuuurvly! ever since i first saw pics of the pet skunks i`ve wanted one...but i don`t think it would work too well in our household with the dogs etc... they look great though! :no1:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Ian.g said:


> they look luuuuurvly! ever since i first saw pics of the pet skunks i`ve wanted one...but i don`t think it would work too well in our household with the dogs etc... they look great though! :no1:


Depends on what your dogs are like Ian and what the etc. includes :lol2:

Our three skunks have no issues with the dog, well other than Fred, he likes to tell the dog who's boss and Blaze agrees, or lets Fred think he's the boss, as he just gets out of the way and goes upstairs (Fred won't go up the stairs).
The only other animals the skunks have to deal with are the Iguanas, and they do this by taking a more indirect route to where they want to go if there is an Iguana in the way.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

i find our skunks are easier with the dogs than with the cats.. fixx. do you guys have cats too? can't think now if you have said in the past if you do or no.. but if so, or if you take yours out to where there are cats.. how are they with them compared to the dogs?

you should see Karas reaction to them tho.. if ever a kestrels eyes could be said to be on stalks, thats her when she sees them! makes herself all tall and thin and googly eyed lol. she does not mind them as such, but is fascinated by them more.

N


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

DeanThorpe said:


> Nce Pics and videos.
> Why would somebody start a rumour like that? maybe there was a missunderstanding?
> 
> Seems quite a random thing to start chattin about for no reason, do skunks often get that coccidia?


a misunderstanding lol, yes i think you could say that, unfortunately you know how the way the gossip grapevine works, and we were getting everything from MSN's from Dan Fryers missus, Debs, syaing "have you heard the rumours up here" to people posting on this forum accusing us of being skunk killers, and pms being sent to people accusing us of everything from smuggling to extortion, to being "skunk killers"

some of it revolved around some sour grapes from someone rory had grief with a few years back, but i guess you come to expect small minded pettiness from the likes of such..

two of the latest rumours to be going around about us, are that we are international raccoon smugglers LMAO. which considering rorys stance on non dwa private raccoon keeping, does make me chuckle..

and that we are villians who have criminal records as long as our arms.. lol.. which again, was news to me.. *grins*

you sort of sway between amusement and pity for those who feel the need to bolster their own self confidence by having to make them up. 

i mean.. surely someone who is confident in themselves and what they do, how they deal with people, how they keep their animals and so on.. would not need to make themselves seem "better" by spreading lies about others.. ?? 

i guess the pity lies there, i pity you, you sad lonely people who have nothing better to do than make up lies to boost your own flagging morals..

(and before i get another spate of pms and msns and messages via other people, the above is not aimed directly at anyone who has posted on this thread.. & yes marie, that does include you!! the people its aimed at will though i know, read this at some point. and to be quite frank. up yours you tossers. get a life, and enjoy whats remaining of yours without trying to "up" yourself by putting others down. if that is all you have of worth to be doing, then shame on you)

Habu - any chance of getting some pics for us? oddly enough we don't see many skunks in the garden over here :crazy:


Nerys


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

oh right ok....
I havent been priveleged enough to have heard anything from anyone reagrding anything like that thankfully.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Think yourself lucky then DeanThorpe .


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Nerys said:


> two of the latest rumours to be going around about us, are that we are international raccoon smugglers


that sounds very James Bond:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

yeah i know Si.. lol...

rory does not even have a passport at the moment, so it would be HIM i would have to smuggle if we did go abroad...

my suitcase just is not big enough... and we did try and fit him into the spare wheel space.. but.. his arms and legs kept popping out..

we even tried to disguise him.. but it never really worked that well...










actually Si, it does get more Bond-esque..

other things TSKA have been rumoured to do.. include Gun Running 










and Drug Smuggling.. (and i know i am into skunk.. but you really do wonder sometimes...)










far more exciting than the reality of it all, which is endless hours spent on the phone or email to people who could not keep a toy animal in the correct conditions, let alone a real one! 

N


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

ya can't swing a dead cat around here without hitting a ****!!:no1::lol2:


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

Fixx said:


> Depends on what your dogs are like Ian and what the etc. includes :lol2:.



well for starters we are in an upstairs flat (although we do have our own large garden) and i dont think the dogs would be too welcoming to a skunk in the house...they struggle to be nice to each other at times :lol2::lol2: also i don`t have the luxury of a designated herp room so have snakes etc dotted all over :lol2: SHOULD be getting moved within the next 18months or so fingers crossed though so who knows..:whistling2:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

HABU said:


> ya can't swing a dead cat around here without hitting a ****!!:no1::lol2:


(insert shocked expression here)


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Oh Nerys! I can just picture you and Rory with your balaclava's on with a racoon shaped loot bag over ya shoulder lmao

Wondered what all the boxes in the garage were too - light fittings was a good cover I guess hehe


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Nerys said:


> a misunderstanding lol, yes i think you could say that, unfortunately you know how the way the gossip grapevine works, and we were getting everything from MSN's from Dan Fryers missus, Debs, syaing "have you heard the rumours up here" to people posting on this forum accusing us of being skunk killers, and pms being sent to people accusing us of everything from smuggling to extortion, to being "skunk killers"
> 
> some of it revolved around some sour grapes from someone rory had grief with a few years back, but i guess you come to expect small minded pettiness from the likes of such..
> 
> ...


Hi all,

If they are saying naughties Nerys sue them it should shut them up.

slither61 :snake::snake::snake::snake:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

lol slither

tbh, there are always people who will have a dig and a poke and a jibe, and always people who have nothing better to do than twist the story to make themselves out to be the victims..

sueing them would just add to their misguided feelings of self importance.. we can't stop people spouting crap about us, all we can do is allow people with half a brain to make their own mind up in certain situations..

i suppose we should be flattered that people we have no interest in, like to spend so much time thinking of us .. *sigh*

it amazes us at times, i must admit, that people spend so much time and effort trying to put us down.. kinda makes you think they have nothing to "up" themselves over.. that they have to spend their time putting us down instead lol..

one of rorys sales in 2006, was an elephant, i guess we should take a leaf of Nellies book and develop even thicker skins than we already have :lol2:

when i was a child and said i wanted to work with animals, as i prefered them to people.. i think i was right lol

N


----------

